# Trouble finding Nubians



## emily (Sep 8, 2011)

I am trying to find a Nubian doe/doeling in Georgia. I am not interested in registered goats, I honestly can't spend that kind of money. Is anyone else struggling to find nubians?


----------



## neener92 (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm in West Virginia and have had a very hard time finding a Nubian doe that wasn't crazy expensive, it took about 4 months and a three hour drive (one way) to get my girl home. I've been trying to find another one but I'm not paying $500 for a 4 month old doeling that isn't the color I want. Silly people!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Sep 8, 2011)

You should come to Oregon. They are every where. Babies, pregnant does, does in milk, bucks, and wethers. There are cheap ones, and expensive ones.


----------



## emily (Sep 8, 2011)

Same here! I can't pay hundreds of dollars for a goat! It's just not feasible. The one I have now was also a three hour drive one way. It was a miserable drive and I'd like to avoid that much time on the road again, but I'll do what I have to! I only have one nubian now. She stays at a neighbors house with their goats. When I can find another one I'll keep them both at my house. I can't bring her home until I have a buddy for her! So frustrating!!


----------



## emily (Sep 8, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> You should come to Oregon. They are every where. Babies, pregnant does, does in milk, bucks, and wethers. There are cheap ones, and expensive ones.


Everything I want is in Oregon!! Do you know how many horses I've found that I like that are in Oregon? A LOT!! And now all the good goats are there too?! Maybe I should make a cross country roadtrip.....


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 8, 2011)

Have you tried this yet??

http://www.goatfinder.com/nubian_goat_directory.htm#GA

Depending on where you are in Georgia you may be able to get away with getting one in Tennessee, Alabama or Florida as well which could help broaden your search.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Sep 8, 2011)

emily said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That would be great! Get all your babies at once, and get to see a great place while your at it. Sorry that we are so far away. Hope you find what you need, so you can have your baby on your property.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 8, 2011)

Neener, where in WV are you?  I know of somebody in Smithsburg MD that has some nice Nubians available.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm in the Potomac Highlands, I am about 3 hours from there. Do you have pictures of their goats, or a website?


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 8, 2011)

This is the one I was looking at.  











I unfortunately just got the news that they are downgrading my weight limit so I have to go to small goats.  She'll be available again as soon as I send an email.   I am very sad because this means no big spotty goat and no boers for me.      Not until they do a stent in a couple years.  She was asking 250 for her to the public and 200 to me because it was my buck.  If you were interested I can pick her up for you at my price.  

She's registered but I don't have her number on me.


----------



## neener92 (Sep 8, 2011)

Ah, man! I'm sorry to hear that! I don't know what I'd do without my big goats, I much prefer big goat over smaller ones, no offence to small goat owners. That is a pretty little girl! I love her color and everything! I'll have to think on it!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 8, 2011)

I know! I've been kvetching for years about my friends that have yap goats and now I'm going to be one of those people.   Hopefully, and this sounds strange, but hopefully it actually gets bad enough that they decide surgery is better than living with it.  Right now according to my dr, living with it is better for me than surgery.   I beg to differ but I do trust her. She's a great dr and I've been w/ her practice since I was diagnosed, eh 31 years ago 2 days after being born.  So for now I deal with yap goats and I get to keep my big dogs because they are better about not accidentally smacking my chest.


----------



## emily (Sep 8, 2011)

She's beautiful! 

Anyone know of anywhere else to get nubians? I looked at all the websites listed on goatfinder.com but everyone has either sold everything or their way out of my price range.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 8, 2011)

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/grd/2588949324.html

Found this just posted today.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 9, 2011)

Sounds like some one from washington state should load a trailer with nubians and head east.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 9, 2011)

I can find them up in PA/NY.   I stopped buying out of S and SE VA because EVERY goat I found was related to Pampatike Ely's Ambrose.  Seriously this goat got around  L.   I sometimes wonder about the girl I lost because she was never really what I would call healthy.  She was an early purchase and was a little more inbred that I would have liked.   There are some nice Nubians down around Louisa/Mineral etc but  they are all related.  So do your paperwork research before buying and buy carefully because you can only buy ONE.. the next one will be its cousin.    Unless I just couldn't find them...  I had problems finding Nubs for a reasonable price in VA that weren't related to mine more than I would like.   

I still have my older doe that is unrelated to him, she was bred to him at one point though L.  

I was headed to PA for my next Nubian buck. Or maybe over to Ohio.   However if you are headed from PA or OH, I would check out down around Richmond.  There are some pretty Nubs down there.



I think I might have the only Nubians in our county  L.   There are also some nice ones over in MD but they are the lighter stock. I liked heavy older style girls.  


Also my buck will be available come December when he's done with a couple friend's goats. They are clean farms so I'm not worried. We do a buck share every year but I get to keep him. Not any more  L.  They can find their own big stinkers now.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 9, 2011)

You just hit on one of the things that disturbs me about A.I. and the registries in general. In so many cases we are narrowing the gene pool to extremes and losing diversity.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Sep 9, 2011)

I would start looking for a buck the year before I needed him.  It was that difficult to find unrelated AND registered stock.


----------



## emily (Sep 9, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/grd/2588949324.html
> 
> Found this just posted today.


Too bad he's not a 'she!' I would be in my car headed to get that one!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 9, 2011)

haha!! sorry I tried. I am always scoping out craigslist for deals, found that one & thought of you looking for nubians


----------



## daisychick (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm in Colorado and I see them a lot on our CL.  I just bought twin 4 month old does for $60 a piece and they are beautiful.  They are not registered.   I just kept looking until I found them and now that I have them I see ads all the time for nubians around here.   A lot of people use them to make boer crosses for 4H and then sell the nubian moms.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 9, 2011)

hey, maybe you should call anyways. They may have females too or some that may be on the way....you never know!! If they have one nubian they are bound to have more!


----------



## emily (Sep 9, 2011)

I appreciate you looking! I may just call them anyways like you said...that's a good idea! Where there's one goat, there's bound to be more!!!


----------



## emily (Sep 16, 2011)

So after searching and searching.......I still haven't found anything.  But I do have a phone call to make. Someone that my mother works with raises goats. They live pretty close to us too. I drove really slow today past their field because the goats were close to the fence. And I saw some with long ears!! They have always looked like boer crosses to me because of their coloring. I'm going to make a phone call and see if they have any for sale!


----------



## poorboys (Sep 19, 2011)

I've been having people calling me out of the clear blue sky, wanting to buy some nubies, but if most breeders are like me, I have my herd, and I will be selling in the spring, I don't want to give up anymore, lost 5 of my big girls this fall (had to sell them) so keeping the rest and hoping for a good breeding season so I can sell more. Not seeing anything on our CList.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Sep 19, 2011)

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/sat/grd/2605300842.html 

this is not a bad deal, but for some reason she has never kidded & they don't know why. so she may not be able to have any kids, which would mean not quite as good of a deal... lol


----------



## emily (Sep 19, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> http://atlanta.craigslist.org/sat/grd/2605300842.html
> 
> this is not a bad deal, but for some reason she has never kidded & they don't know why. so she may not be able to have any kids, which would mean not quite as good of a deal... lol


I just saw that ad today too! I'm a little leery of them saying "We're not really sure what's up with that." Makes me think they've bred her but she didn't take. I dunno....
I have my Nubian start now! I have my little girl that I bought in March of this year and the doeling that I'm picking up from PumpkinPup in a couple weeks! I don't want to get too many too fast and overwhelm myself. I'm the only one at my house who takes care of all the creatures so I don't want to over do it. Plus I'm getting a Gr Pyrenees pup next month and I will also have new chicks joining me soon....Not that I'm complaining  I'm super thrilled about all the new additions!


----------

